# 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 quad cab Big Horn Edition. Is it able to plow snow?



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

hi, I am new to this site and i am hoping to get some and hopefully all my questions answered about my truck and if it is able to put a plow on it for residential drive ways ranging from 30 feet to around 300 feet. I am a 17 year old and i own a lawn care and landscape business in Birmingham,MI. I manage around 65 lawns over the summer and i am looking to buy a plow this winter to satisfy just my lawn accounts and my uncles warehouse parking lot, about one acre. I need to know if my 2006 Dodge ram 1500 4x4 can accommodate a plow and i need to know exactly what i need to get(accessory Wise) to make it reliable and stronger than the stock.

When reading some other posts, i realized i need Timbrens, add a leaf,maybe airbags, 2.5" leveling kit, and maybe and after market solid 5000lb axle. I don't know how to order this or where to go to do all of this. Weingartz in Utica quoted me 4400 installed for a western 8' plow with bracket. But they said it would almost be touching the ground in the fully "up" position, so this is where the suspension and lift is needed to stop the sag. 

I really want to know a good way to set-up my truck so i am not blowing the tranny and breaking joints and axles in the process. I have never plowed before but I'm sure with 65 customers i will be getting a lot of practice as the season goes on. 

I would really like to know what i can do to accommodate a plow to not rip my car up, and what plows are best for a 1/2 ton pick-up

Every bit of knowledge is greatly appreciated.

/Users/jasondelong/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 18, 2009/IMG_4303.JPG 

/Users/jasondelong/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Oct 18, 2009/IMG_4303.JPG


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

I also have a 2006 Ram 1500 QC Sport. After all my searching on here and on the net I am going with a SnowDogg MD75 ($3400 installed in Saginaw, MI). I am gonna wait until I get it back from the shop to see if im gonna need the timbrens. I plan on taking the plow off every time I'm not using it to help with front end wear. Westren, Meyer, and Boss both make plows for 1/2 ton trucks you can check them out as well.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any 7'6 will do. Why would you need an add a leaf I dont see a spreader listed in there. Timbrens and a few cranks on the TBs will suffice.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dodge does not support a plow on their 1/2 ton trucks, read your owners manual.


That said, a Snoway would be a good choice as would a Boss Midweight or one of the Dougless Dynamics HT series (Western for full trip, Fisher for Trip Edge).

The Snoway with it's Down Pressure opinion is a good choice if you are doing a lot of Driveways. Down Pressure is the bomb for back dragging.

Ballast will be very important for your application.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Any 7.5' plow will work. But if you are woried about weight I would recomend a Fisher HT, Western HTS, 7.5' Boss Sport Duty, or a 7.5' Sno-Way with down presure. You should get the plow with the best dealer suport.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

it seems a little late in the game to just now be getting ready for plowing, but with that said, have you considered buying a used 3/4 ton with a plow already hooked up? This way you don't have to worry about trying to make something work that wasn't intended to do it. 

otherwise, yes buy the lightweight snoway and add ballast, and get the timbrins for the front. if you buy a fisher (I like trip edge vs full trip) have someone weld on a back drag edge. it makes cleaning up driveways a breeze.


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

i have the same truck but a 2005, I went with the snow dog and did not have to do anything to the front end. I do not ride around with it on unless Im plowing, I dont need to show off that I have a plow like alot of guys do, Why carry all the weight around tearing things u when not in use.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for all of the quick responses, lets see where i should start on the responses. About buying a used 3/4 ton truck with a plow, i only have 4,500 dollars to spend on a plow and truck and i dont really want to have another insurance payment, i guess if its a older model it wont be as much, but im only 17 and i need some serious help with finding the right truck. I dont want to buy a 1990 beater, because i feel like it will always be in the shop.

If any of you have a 1995-2002 dodge 2500, f250 or any 3/4 ton trucks for under 4500 let me know of pm me I really need to get started.

About the late start, i didnt think i was going to do snow this year with still being in highschool. But i got my schedual worked out that i only have a 4th and 5th hour because i have all the credits needed to graduate early, just my parents dont want me to be not in school. My clients for snow are all my clients for lawn care and they are very understanding, thankfully, because they pretty much said , if you dont have the equipment , its not problem, but if you do, we will hire you. I have contracts with all of them for lawn and all of the contracts for snow are signed by them, but not me , until i can get a plow. So, its not set in stone yet but i need a plow to make some money. I am going to college next year at the MSU Ag Tech Program for Landscaping arcitecutre and im looking to bring my plow up there and start a little business up there to while im in college. And commute home on bug snow falls. The college is mainly for kids with existing businesses wanting to learn a lot more and there was only 30 spots so thank god i got in. 

This is what i need i guess:
-7' 6" plow, either boss, western, snowway, meyer, or snowdogg
-timbrens
-ballest
-leveling kit

-or-
-3/4 ton truck with a plow on it, with everything that works.

i live in Birmingham,MI and am willing to drive to the Michigan/Ohio Border for a truck and plow. Let me know if you have anything or text/call me at 248.390.9309


----------



## lakesidehi (Nov 17, 2009)

I put a 7'6 Boss straight blade poly on my 2004 Ram 1500. There is about 2" of drop in the front end with the plow lifted. I didn't put timbrens in yet but am thinking about it. Take it easy when you are plowing and you should do fine. Don't drive around with the plow on. I will post pictures a bit later when i have some time Good for you at 17 to be doing so well!.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are moving up to a 3/4 ton do not buy a new plow for your 1500. It will be too lightweight for the weight of the 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

yea please post picks, and thanks for the advice. I really am trying to grow my business to model some huge companys around me. I really would like to get a plow to start doing the winter aspect of my company, the previous years i only did my neighborhood with my parents van and a 30" snow blower i saved up for since i was 10. Now that im older, i need bigger and better things. 

so pretty much what you guys are agreeing to, if i dont get a bigger truck, get a 7' 6" boss or western. I dont really want a snowway, i feel like they wouldnt last to long for the work im doing. I want a reliable plow to be able to get me through one season and PLEASE POST PICTURES. I will post pic's as soon as i do anything to my truck. Let me know and get back to me .

Thanks for everything


----------



## lakesidehi (Nov 17, 2009)

This picture may not be the best but here is my setup


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Try craigslist for your town or area lots of good deals there, find a used truck and save yours for summer work. good luck. see below

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

if I were u i would by a used plow I paid 500 for mine then you could have the extra cash for repairs and upgrades throught the season. I would also find some one who would teach u how to do your own repairs that way you wouldn't have to pay for labor just any parts u might need. its just my first season but common sense is common sense.


----------

